# Szymanowski's Concert Overture sounds like Richard Struss



## Gustav Mahler (Dec 3, 2014)

I have just listened to this piece (I haven't heard any other music by this composer) and it sounds like a copy of Strauss's music.
The orchestration, the melodies, the contrast of themes (an enthusiastic, fast paced theme followed by a calm, romantic theme)
It is just like Strauss.
What do you think?
This is the BOLDEST similarity between two composers that I have heard to date.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The liner notes to recordings such as EMI/Kasprzyk, Naxos/Stryja and Accord/Kord agree with your observation. But in some of Szymanowski´s later works, Scriabin is mentioned among the influences, for example. 
Time to listen to the piece again ...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Gustav Mahler said:


> I have just listened to this piece (I haven't heard any other music by this composer) <snip>


I don't know this Szymanowski piece, but it comes from very early in his career. His later works are definitely worthwhile and original (try symphonies 3 and 4, and the two violin concertos).


----------



## Gustav Mahler (Dec 3, 2014)

Indeed. I have listened to a part of his 4th symphony and it is more original.
I don't know Scriabin well enough to notice similarities. 
I would highly recommend you to listen to that piece and tell me what you think-it is just like Strauss, that I think it can be included in the list of Strauss's works!
If you are too lazy:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I agree, right from the start, there's a clear Straussian atmosphere. It lacks the brilliance of Strauss' best efforts, but I like it better than his first tone poem (Aus Italien), which Strauss composed at a similar age as Szymanowski.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes, Strauss was an early fascination of Szymanowski. His first attempt at opera, Hagith, is also a bit like Strauss' "sick" dramas: Salome and Elektra. For a person fond of this style it might be a treat, but these are surely some of the less interesting and captivating works by Szymanowski, just like early, Mendelssohn-like Richard Strauss isn't what that composer is all about.


----------

